# Nail Gun



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

WM


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Now, that's a tool!!!:smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

18 volt? Variable Speed? I'm not sure, but I thought I saw one on the *DeWalt* truck at *Home Depot *last Thursday.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My new Nail Gun, made by Dewalt. 

It can drive a 6-D nail thru a 2 X 4 at 200 yards. 

This makes construction a real breeze. 

You can sit in your lawn chair and build a fence. Just get the wife and kids to hold the fence boards in place while you sit back, relax with a cold beer, when they have the board in the right place just fire away. 

With the hundred round magazine, you can build a fence with a minimum of reloading. 

After a day of fence building with the new Dewalt Rapid fire nail gun, the wife will not ask you fix or build anything else. 

Available for a little more is the 'band-aid magazine' for those near misses when fence building.

WM


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I think it has some competition (pic from ARFcom, several years ago):


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> I think it has some competition (pic from ARFcom, several years ago):


Yeah, but if ya look close at mine, you see it has a battery pack. YOURS, on the other hand, doesn't seem to have any source of power. :buttkick:

WM


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Ya got me there!

Although it has no visible air supply hose, I thought I heard it was gas operated... :mrgreen:


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

I bet this is not available in the tool section of home depot


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

I would love to find one of those!! Awesome!!!


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Is it a Paslode?


----------

